# 6.3d appearing



## underpaid (Mar 26, 2002)

My HR10-250 have now 6.3d (6.3d-01-2-357) in the SwSystem.
Maybe a fix of the OTA problems...


----------



## old7 (Aug 7, 2002)

Mine has it too.


> 6.3d-01-2-357	tyDb	1775513	04/19/07 02:44 772


----------



## kjnorman (Jun 21, 2002)

Anyone have any idea as to what this revision does? Perhaps it will fix the issue with new programs not being recorded when the Tivo is full as opposed to knocking off the oldest show. That would be nice.

Should I be unplugging my telephone line??


----------



## kkluba (Oct 18, 2002)

I tried to install 6.3d via slicer and had no luck..


----------



## naijai (Dec 20, 2005)

revision is for ppv on issue on tuner 2 not able to be recorded


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

hmm used slicer upgrade fine. just had to make a new install directory via tel-net. can't tell any difference, however I really wasn't expecting to.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

naijai said:


> revision is for ppv on issue on tuner 2 not able to be recorded


What is your source for that information?


----------



## thepackfan (May 21, 2003)

dthreet said:


> hmm used slicer upgrade fine. just had to make a new install directory via tel-net. can't tell any difference, however I really wasn't expecting to.


Where and why for the new directory?


----------



## gsslug (Jan 1, 2003)

naijai said:


> revision is for ppv on issue on tuner 2 not able to be recorded


I'm sure that was a priority fix as it generates revenue for DTV.


----------



## dasexton (Oct 6, 2005)

Not THAT much of a priority. I went round and round with them over the inability to record (or even purchase PPV) over 2 months ago. They could never tell me what was wrong; eventually it seemed to fix itself.

David


----------



## naijai (Dec 20, 2005)

bpratt said:


> What is your source for that information?


From Directv


----------



## bearmur (Sep 30, 2006)

Made phone call-pending restart-restart-6.3d.


----------



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

Regularly scheduled call this morning at 12:15AM and now I have 6.3d (completely stock unit that had 6.3c).


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> Regularly scheduled call this morning at 12:15AM and now I have 6.3d (completely stock unit that had 6.3c).


Same here, and 6.3d is also sitting on my hacked unit waiting for me to manually update it as well.

This update seems to have gone out fast.


----------



## alwayscool (May 10, 2005)

I have 6.3d also. It cam down on 04/19/07 01:40


----------



## altan (Jan 5, 2003)

Ugh. I've lost faith in DirecTV/Tivo's ability to deliver a non-messed up upgrade. Now I need to check if I have it. I'll unplug until I hear how it works (if I haven't already got it). Any early stability reports?

... Altan
Like pinball? Check out my pinball site here


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

altan said:


> Any early stability reports?


Haven't noticed any differences at all from 6.3c. Also, (I know you didn't ask but) from a hacking standpoint everything from 6.3c still works exactly the same as well.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

I hope to god it's more stable than 6.3c!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

earl really dropped the ball.....either they didnt tell him about this or he forgot about us again


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

newsposter said:


> earl really dropped the ball.....either they didnt tell him about this or he forgot about us again


Or because he is now more interested in the HR20, he doesn't care about the HR10 any more.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Earl is a moderator over at DBSTalk.com, one of the forums in the AVS Family (just like TCF), so he's very busy. 

He posted in a 6.3d thread at DBSTalk that he's trying to get information about the update, so you can either be patient and hope Earl pops up here with some info, or you can wander over to the DirecTV with TiVo forum at DBSTalk and check up on the progress there. Or of course you could just stay here and bad mouth Earl ... Your call.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5008356&&#post5008356

not bad mouthing, just thought he would keep us in mind per his post and as he knew we had various issues with A/B/C, I thought he would have done near simultaneous postings. Even just to link over to dbs.

I guess my expectations are too high and he is only one person with limited time.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

Todd said:


> I hope to god it's more stable than 6.3c!


OK. Well, I've never had any reboots or audio/video issues since 6.3b arrived.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

newsposter said:


> earl really dropped the ball.....either they didnt tell him about this or he forgot about us again


Earl has sent an email message to his contact and is awaiting a reply. I still do not know why DirecTV does not have release notes.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I suspect that release notes would just raise more questions from the TiVo Community.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

whitepelican said:


> OK. Well, I've never had any reboots or audio/video issues since 6.3b arrived.


I never did either until I finally took the plunge straight to 6.3c. I've had it lock up several times and reboot even more times in the past 2 months.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

On my HR-10, got 6.3d last night - the only thing it seems that it did was screw up my remote, so I couldn't get the guide to show until I went to channel 201 (the info channel) on both tuners. Then, I could get the guide. Weird.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

Todd said:


> I never did either until I finally took the plunge straight to 6.3c. I've had it lock up several times and reboot even more times in the past 2 months.


You sound like a prime candidate for a Clear and Delete All. Many first-time 6.3x users had similar problems cured by doing this, which is essentially a reformat. The theory is that 6.3c may be using parts of your disk with bad sectors that were never used by 3.15, and you're now hitting them.

It's certainly worth a try, if you're all caught up on your recordings and don't mind re-entering your SP's. Before selling my HR10s, I did a C&D Everything on each one. It took about 4 hours to run, IIRC.

/steve


----------



## memory1 (Jan 11, 2004)

I force a phone call today and HDTivo updated to 6.3d, no problems noticed


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

On Saturday I activated a refurbished HR10-250 that I got under my protection plan to replace another HR10 that was dying. The refurb came with 6.3a and even after several phone calls, it refuses to upgrade to even 6.3b or 6.3c ... I'm wondering how long it will take to get 6.3d on this puppy ...


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

drew2k said:


> On Saturday I activated a refurbished HR10-250 that I got under my protection plan to replace another HR10 that was dying. The refurb came with 6.3a and even after several phone calls, it refuses to upgrade to even 6.3b or 6.3c ... I'm wondering how long it will take to get 6.3d on this puppy ...


I put in a new WeaKnees hd about a month or 2 ago, it had 6.3a. It took about 8-10 days (and a couple OTA recordings with 8-10 second audio dropouts) before it finally downloaded right to 6.3c.


----------



## KwikSilvr (Mar 26, 2002)

Sir_winealot said:


> I put in a new WeaKnees hd about a month or 2 ago, it had 6.3a. It took about 8-10 days (and a couple OTA recordings with 8-10 second audio dropouts) before it finally downloaded right to 6.3c.


I'm still running 6.3a and it's pissing me off. Stock, unmodified HR10-250. ~20 months old. Upgraded from 3.1 straight to 6.1a and hasn't moved since. Wouldn't bother me except I still get the audio drop outs...


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Sir_winealot said:


> I put in a new WeaKnees hd about a month or 2 ago, it had 6.3a. It took about 8-10 days (and a couple OTA recordings with 8-10 second audio dropouts) before it finally downloaded right to 6.3c.


Thanks ... I'll give it a couple of weeks and hope I jup right up to 6.3d.


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2005)

Forced a call yesterday and got "Pending Restart". Now have 6.3d. Had no major problems with 6.3c and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

6.3d doesn't fix my problem with frequent crashes occurring only when tuned to OTA WFAA 8.1 in Dallas.


----------



## steven-h (Jan 8, 2006)

Forced call this moring and got pending restart. Now at 6.3d.

This box never went to 6.3b for some reason and went from 6.3 to 6.3c.


----------



## Joe Jensen (Jul 7, 2003)

Cheezmo said:


> 6.3d doesn't fix my problem with frequent crashes occurring only when tuned to OTA WFAA 8.1 in Dallas.


May not work for you, but replacing the power supply solved all of my Tivo's odd behavior. From reading a ton on this forum it seems that the power supply boards get marginal after a couple of years. I'm thinking that the SW updates just happened to coincide with the aging power supplies.

It might not work for you, but a $49 power supply ended my partial recordings and reboots...joe


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

I just picked up a used HR10-250 last week and it arrived with 3.1.1.5 f on it, I can just directly upgrade to 6.3 c or d correct? i have an instant cake for 6.3c. Or should I just stay with 3.1.1.5 ? I do plan on running HME apps.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

As I understand it, since 6.3d is "in the stream" now, you have to wait for the box to pick up the slices from the satellite and then for your box to be authorized to install it. It won't happen instantly.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

cr33p said:


> I just picked up a used HR10-250 last week and it arrived with 3.1.1.5 f on it, I can just directly upgrade to 6.3 c or d correct? i have an instant cake for 6.3c. Or should I just stay with 3.1.1.5 ? I do plan on running HME apps.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris


Last January after having multiple problems with 6.3a & b, I reloaded 3.1.5f on both of my HR10-250s. Since then I have had no audio problems, missed recordings or lockups. I'm still waiting for a stable version of 6.3 before I re-connect my phone lines. I do miss the faster speed of 6.3 but I could care less about folders.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

bpratt said:


> Last January after having multiple problems with 6.3a & b, I reloaded 3.1.5f on both of my HR10-250s. Since then I have had no audio problems, missed recordings or lockups. I'm still waiting for a stable version of 6.3 before I re-connect my phone lines. I do miss the faster speed of 6.3 but I could care less about folders.


So if I stayed with 3.1.5f I would have slower speeds and no folders? Are there any other differences?


----------



## JRAllas (Mar 26, 2006)

I was watching a recorded show after I got home from work and at 3:30am this morning my HR10-250 suddenly rebooted without any warning. It said it was installing an update and when it was done I now have 6.3d.


----------



## jaobrien6 (Oct 24, 2002)

cr33p said:


> So if I stayed with 3.1.5f I would have slower speeds and no folders? Are there any other differences?


Nope, that's it... oh, and the daily nag screen of course, since you can't plug in the phone line.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

cr33p said:


> So if I stayed with 3.1.5f I would have slower speeds and no folders? Are there any other differences?


after dropouts and a continually locking up TODO list, I left my other HDtivo on 3.1 and while i do miss folders, slow SP reorder, slow record while on HD stations etc, i will not plug in that phone line until my 6.X problems are done with.


----------



## iaflyer (Oct 21, 2001)

cr33p said:


> So if I stayed with 3.1.5f I would have slower speeds and no folders? Are there any other differences?


Bcause of Daylight Saving Times, your recording *might* be off for the few weeks in the spring and summer between the new DST date and the old DST date. There is a thread somewhere here about what will happen to the recordings...


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

iaflyer said:


> Bcause of Daylight Saving Times, your recording *might* be off for the few weeks in the spring and summer between the new DST date and the old DST date. There is a thread somewhere here about what will happen to the recordings...


Kool, well I suppose I will just test out the machine with the existing software see how I like it and go from there, I know the wife will not like having folders though so who knows, maybe Ill take the plunge and see what happens. With D* wanting to rid all of the households of the all elite tivo do we really think they have any incentive to fix any of the problems associated with 6.3x ??


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

iaflyer said:


> Bcause of Daylight Saving Times, your recording *might* be off for the few weeks in the spring and summer between the new DST date and the old DST date. There is a thread somewhere here about what will happen to the recordings...


Manual recordings are the primary concern there. I lived with 3.1 for 3 weeks and had no issues other than wondering why shows were on certain 'times' I wasn't used to.


----------



## old7 (Aug 7, 2002)

iaflyer said:


> Bcause of Daylight Saving Times, your recording *might* be off for the few weeks in the spring and summer between the new DST date and the old DST date. There is a thread somewhere here about what will happen to the recordings...


Manual records would be off and the clock would be off, but regular recordings will be fine.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

cr33p said:


> Kool, well I suppose I will just test out the machine with the existing software see how I like it and go from there, I know the wife will not like having folders though so who knows, maybe Ill take the plunge and see what happens. With D* wanting to rid all of the households of the all elite tivo do we really think they have any incentive to fix any of the problems associated with 6.3x ??


Funny, but the same question was asked last year dozens (hundreds?) of times by those folks who doubted the 6.3 update was ever going to come. Why would DirecTV bother updating a box that they are trying to kill off? They're just trying to get us all to switch to an HR20 anyway, right? Well, except for the fact that since last year they have released 6.3, 6.3a, 6.3b, 6.3c and now 6.3d.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

whitepelican said:


> Funny, but the same question was asked last year dozens (hundreds?) of times by those folks who doubted the 6.3 update was ever going to come. Why would DirecTV bother updating a box that they are trying to kill off? They're just trying to get us all to switch to an HR20 anyway, right? Well, except for the fact that since last year they have released 6.3, 6.3a, 6.3b, 6.3c and now 6.3d.


Well I only say or ask that know because I have read numerous threads lately that they are getting more and more hell bent on removing the boxes from peoples households. But yes the updates are living proof that someone must care  So heres to you tivo LONG LIVE THE HR10-250


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

cr33p said:


> So if I stayed with 3.1.5f I would have slower speeds and no folders? Are there any other differences?


One other difference is the ability to sort the Now Playing list is turned on in 6.3. It can be turned on in 3.1.5f by doing a "slow 0 record thumbsup" while viewing the Now Playing list.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

bpratt said:


> One other difference is the ability to sort the to do list is turned on in 6.3. It can be turned on in 3.1.5f by doing a "slow 0 record thumbsup" while viewing the to do list.


Are you saying the To Do List can be sorted with 6.3 or did you mean the Now Playing List? I don't see how to sort the To Do List. Tried "slow 0 record thumbsup" with no effect.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

hiker said:


> Are you saying the To Do List can be sorted with 6.3 or did you mean the Now Playing List? I don't see how to sort the To Do List. Tried "slow 0 record thumbsup" with no effect.


The To Do list can not be sorted in 3.1.5f or 6.3x, only the now playing list.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

I got 6.3d last night. Crossing my fingers that this will work better....


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

hiker said:


> Are you saying the To Do List can be sorted with 6.3 or did you mean the Now Playing List? I don't see how to sort the To Do List. Tried "slow 0 record thumbsup" with no effect.


Yes, I meant the Now Playing List. Sorry


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Todd said:


> I got 6.3d last night. Crossing my fingers that this will work better....


Better than what? What were your previous problems?


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

cr33p said:


> Well I only say or ask that know because I have read numerous threads lately that they are getting more and more hell bent on removing the boxes from peoples households. But yes the updates are living proof that someone must care  So heres to you tivo LONG LIVE THE HR10-250


I think there are two simultaneous but largely unrelated dynamics going on here. DTV wants to convert Tivo owners away from Tivo and toward their home-grown platform, sure. But Tivo wants to provide the best support possible for their existing PVRs. The consensus is that they have stumbled uncharacteristically in that, which is why there have been a flurry of attempts to rectify things.

Now Tivo's interests may be counter to DTV's, and vice versa. But for DTV to present obstacles to Tivo in their efforts to update DTivos would be a bad idea for them. It could constitute restraint of trade, for one thing. Even though DTV wishes that their box was better than Tivo, for them to take an active sinister hand in lowering the value of existing Tivos is not in their best interests in the long run. It would also turn their agreement with Tivo, which is essentially a detente, into a contentious relationship.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Jon J said:


> Better than what? What were your previous problems?


Stability! Lockups and reboots. It had been okay for the past couple of weeks though.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

ran add63.tcl last night around 11pm and today I see 63d in mfs. Cant I use dbload and some other command to load and upgrade. I dont care if I loose the hacks or not as I can always run zipper again.


----------



## humbland (Aug 25, 2005)

KwikSilvr said:


> I'm still running 6.3a and it's pissing me off. Stock, unmodified HR10-250. ~20 months old. Upgraded from 3.1 straight to 6.1a and hasn't moved since. Wouldn't bother me except I still get the audio drop outs...


I'm in the same boat. HR10-250 went from 3.1 to 6.3a and no change since then.
I also still have audio drops, mostly at the beginning of shows.
Interesting that some units won't upgrade... 
At least I know I'm not the only one out there.


----------



## gquiring (Dec 13, 2002)

Well tomorrow & Tue will be the true test for the 'D' update. FOX 24 and Idol are my most troublesome channels with reboots and dropouts. I also have seen a spike on ABC with the green/black screens.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

Anyone who's gotten 6.3d using a diplexor? Since getting 6.3d I no longer receive any of my HD channels (SAT only - diplexed side) on tuner 1, and I'm wondering if this is coincidence, or a problem with 6.3d.....


----------



## Ein (Jul 7, 2004)

I have no problem with a diplexor and 6.3d.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

Thanks! D* just told me it was definitely a fix for PPV only, and wouldn't affect my setup....


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

Todd said:


> I got 6.3d last night. Crossing my fingers that this will work better....


We came home from being away since Friday morning, only to find the Tivo locked up and apparently NOTHING recorded since Thursday night!  Dammit! I had several things I really wanted to see programmed for Fri/Sat/Sun and not one of them recorded! When we finally unplugged and restarted the machine, I looked at the system info and found that it had updated to 6.3d about 3:30 a.m. Friday morning. Obviously, that's when the system locked up and wasn't able to record anything over the weekend. We didn't leave home until about 5 a.m. Friday, if I'd ONLY turned on the TV, I'd have seen it was locked up and been able to reboot it then.

Just called DirecTV to try and get a free HR-20 to "supplement" my HR10-250 for occasions like this. Best deal supposed retention could give me was $99. Didn't matter how much I argued that I'd leave, or wouldn't have to pay for equipment if I switched to FIOS or that I was sick of spending $700 on receivers only to have them obsoleted after 2 years, the guy dug in his heels. Very nasty rep too if you ask me. When I asked to speak to a supervisor, he said he was one. Yeah, right. Guess I'll call again and try for someone else in retention.

Cheryl


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

the reports of locking scare me. I think I'll stay on C and deal with my lack of being able to go forward in the todo list. Except for 2 other recent anomolies, i really dont have much problem with C


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Didn't see this mentioned in the thread, maybe it was an earlier change to 6.x in general...but when did the "channels you receive" screen change?

I was on 3.x prior to this update and that screen looked just like my HDVR2s; following the update to 6.3d, the screen now shows info on the channel you are selecting/unselecting and the look of the checkboxes is more squared vs the circle used in the HDVR2 or R10s

Just thought it was strange that this was changed graphically on the HDTiVo, but not the other DirecTiVos


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

The "Channels you receive" changed on the first 6.x release.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Mine was locked up when I got home from work today.

When I rebooted it (pulled plug) it installed 6.3d.


----------



## gquiring (Dec 13, 2002)

AMAZING! Since the 'D' update I have not had a single audio dropout. I got through 24 and American Idol with no glitches. Even when LaKisha blew the doors out I finally heard the whole thing. This is a first since the 6.x updates. I guess now that it's fixed it will be time to switch to a HR20


----------



## rttrek (Nov 30, 2001)

One change I noticed since getting 6.3d that no one has mentioned is that single-arrow FF now works on KABC OTA (7-1 in LA). It used to freeze after about a second, although double and triple FF speeds worked fine.

This is a really nice change for me!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

the single arrow FF still does not work for philly CW and CBS, both coincidentally run out of the same building..hmmm


----------



## CoryTV (Apr 25, 2002)

FYI, since 6.3d was installed, I haven't had a single "grey screen" freezeup which had been multiple-times-per-week plaguing my HR10-250. Some people claim that my hard drive has some bad sectors, and by installing a new version, it switched over to the new "clean" partitition. With the number of reports of freezing, I personally doubted that explanation. Whether that's the case or not, it hasn't frozen up once since 6.3d and it's been a few weeks. So, if you're waiting to go 6.3d, I wouldn't hesitate anymore.

Now, if they could only do something in software about the piss-poor OTA reception/multipath rejection compared to other devices... whatever, I'll take what I can get.

Cory


----------



## Sunnyvale_John (May 31, 2005)

Mine has been locking up as well and rebooting (not sure what SW version it was on). I unplugged yesterday and it was up for a few hours. Then it automatically rebooted and started to get in a loop. I just unplugged the unit again and it came up today with 6.3d. We will see how long it stays up.

Thanks
John in Sunnyvale


----------



## Sunnyvale_John (May 31, 2005)

Well... it just locked up again. Something is wrong with this 6.3d load. Other folks also having problems? thanks
John


----------



## bennice (Mar 3, 2007)

I've got 6.3d on both my HR10-250's (yes, I finally got the new one to dial out!) and have had no issues with any channels on either since. With the previous version on the "old" HR10-250 it would occasionally lock up when something was recording on one tuner (usually OTA), and I was trying to navigate the guide or other menus at the same time. Since 6.3d came down it hasn't happened...yet.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i have no problems on D that i didnt have all along...todo list jumping constantly


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

one problem that happened with the "d" that did not happen before:

I'm recording Earl and the Office (one after the other) and Survivor (different channel) at the same time...

I forgot about survivor and made the Office start one minute early...

it did not tell me that there would now be a conflict and that it would not record survivor...it just accepted my change without the usual warning...

lucky for me, I record Survivor on a different unit as well, so I had a backup...


----------



## Sunnyvale_John (May 31, 2005)

I think either 6.3c or 6.3d blows beans!!! My system is unstable now. It runs for a few days and then locks up with a gray or black screen. Pull the power. I then restart the system. It has crashed 3 more times tonight. Since it takes 7-10 minutes to go through the whole cycle this isn't fun. 

Any suggestions for next steps?

thx
John


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Sunnyvale_John said:


> I think either 6.3c or 6.3d blows beans!!! My system is unstable now. It runs for a few days and then locks up with a gray or black screen. Pull the power. I then restart the system. It has crashed 3 more times tonight. Since it takes 7-10 minutes to go through the whole cycle this isn't fun.
> 
> Any suggestions for next steps?
> 
> ...


your best bet now is to do a clear and delete...if you're good with computers, you can take out the hard drive and check to see if it's failing (lots of threads on how to do that in the forum)...


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

Looks like they "fixed" nothing... since the day my HR10 loaded 6.3d, it's been crashing and locking up every single day. It's rebooting, resuming it's recording(s) and then locking up hard. If I had to guess, it'd suspect they changed something making it more unforgiving of bad signals... my dish is bent and aimed through a tree  (I've seen stronger signals through a sheetrock wall.)

It was fine with 6.3c. It's a new system. And there's nothing wrong with the drive. I really don't want to go though all the trouble of "hacking" the d***ed thing to remove their buggy crap.

Anyone else notice it stops recording (live buffer) when in standby? I've been leaving it in standby to see if it'll crash less. It didn't crash today, so there is that. When I woke it up tonight, both tuners had no buffer. It is recording scheduled shows, 'tho.

(And for the record, I don't like the "S3" style combined channel screen. It doesn't always work correctly on the S3; and it tends to do the same thing on the HR10... page through it fast and watch it change your selections.)


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Problems after a software version upgrade are often caused to disk drive problems that were "on the other partition".


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

stevel said:


> Problems after a software version upgrade are often caused to disk drive problems that were "on the other partition".


This is bull****. If the "new" partition is bad, it won't even boot. At best, it will be slow to boot. With the way Tivo, Inc. has everything glued into one binary -- they claim it's for speed, but the truth is they were pissed when we took libmfs.so apart -- once tivoapp is started, it's always in memory. The only parts of the disk constantly being accessed are the MFS regions, which never change.

As I said, it's a new unit. There isn't a thing wrong with the drive. It ran 3.1.5f out-of-the-box just fine. Then it downloaded 6.3c and ran fine. Now it's running 6.3d and locking up all the time. And I'm not the only one. Keeping it in standby when I'm not infront of it seems to be helping.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

No, it's not bull****. I didn't say the whole partition was bad, but it could be a bad sector or two on the disk. It does happen. Everything you describe points to a bad hard drive as the problem.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

stevel said:


> No, it's not bull****. I didn't say the whole partition was bad, but it could be a bad sector or two on the disk. It does happen. Everything you describe points to a bad hard drive as the problem.


The problem is that this excuse (bad drive) has been used way too often. Modern hard drives are extremely reliable. To say that the other partition that has not even been in use for a while (it most likely did have a previous version on it at some point) suddenly goes bad during an upgrade is a bit of a stretch. There are way too many reports of this sort of problem to always be blaming it on bad sectors appearing out of nowhere.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Unfortunately, quite often when folks use the term "bad hard drive" they lump in problems that stem from the way the data is recorded or cataloged on the drive. In such cases, the HDD itself is operating properly, but the data issues make it seem as if the HDD itself was the problem, which is not the case. These are exactly the kinds of issues that a "C&D" can usually fix. When some users have chronic problems after an upgrade and some have no problems after the same upgrade, it can be from changes in how the data is retrieved or stored, which is beginning to look like what might be happening with 6.x. Clearing the drive of data other than the OS can make the problem go away. Or not. But it is a valid option.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Desktop hard drives are not as reliable as you might think - especially when active 24x7. It is certainly true that some failures are due to file structure corruption and not a physical failure of the drive. A C&DE or a Kickstart 57 can sometimes fix these - for a while. 

I consider this far more plausible than the notion that DirecTV deliberately introduced bugs into the software.


----------



## headcase (Jun 27, 2005)

I concur with Steve, based on my personal experiences with reimaging (and later upgrading) multiple hard drives via Instantcake. 

If you think its the version of software, try pulling the drive, reimaging it with 6.3d of Instantcake, and see if it resolves the issue, (or better yet, use the opportunity to upgrade to larger drive). I'd be willing to bet that 6.3d will run just fine afterwards on your unit.


----------



## buffman (Jan 20, 2005)

I've had 6.3d on two stock HR10-250s for a couple of weeks now, and I'm getting this weird problem where it will lose the satellite connection. Just shows a black screen. Thinks it's recording programs like everything's fine, but while recording will happily change to another channel w/o complaining (which will come in if OTA, or be black if Sat). Rebooting fixes it temporarily but this seems worse than 6.3c to me. BTW, testing the sat signal strength while the problem is happening shows 90+, so it's not that. HD not close to full, either. 

Others having this problem? If you are, any feedback from D* on 6.3d?


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

stevel said:


> I consider this far more plausible than the notion that DirecTV deliberately introduced bugs into the software.


I wouldn't say DTV is creating bugs... for one, DTV doesn't write the software -- Tivo, Inc. does. However, clearly whatever was "fixed" to create 6.3d has actually caused something much worse. My HR10 ran 3.1.5f for about a week before I cabled it to a computer so it wouldn't waste hours of phone time fetching 6.3 (which the fool thing tried to do at noon one day.) It ran 6.3c for about a month before it got a clean enough signal at 2am to see 6.3d. 24hrs after activating 6.3d, it locked up. It has locked up every single day since then. Keeping it in standby seems to help, but only because it stops recording -- if a scheduled recording changes the channel, it'll record that show and then stop recording entirely (no live buffer); if the channel never changes, it keeps right on recording a live buffer. [people with pre-6.3d see if your HR10 does the same thing]

I was watching it today when it went nuts... again, trying to record "Deep Rescue" (so let's start blaming TMC.) It freezes and then reboots, like it's supposed to. The instant the scheduler completes and resumes the recording, it reboots immediately. It does this a few more times (2-3?) before it hard locks. I unplugged it. It's a new tivo so there's nothing on it I cannot live without; so C&DE ... 1.5hrs later (lucky me) I run through guided setup and get back to waiting for it to crash. (Of course, now it doesn't see the local channels... if it had a better OTA tuner I wouldn't have to care.)


----------



## Sunnyvale_John (May 31, 2005)

Mine is working better now after I was able to delete a bunch of shows and turn off tivo 'recommended recordings'. My unit must have been effectively full and starting to run into some bad sectors on the drive.

Thanks for the help. I did see a "lose the satellite connection" problem last week but restarted it and it was fine. 

Stay tuned.
john


----------



## bullitt (Feb 13, 2002)

kjnorman said:


> Anyone have any idea as to what this revision does? Perhaps it will fix the issue with new programs not being recorded when the Tivo is full as opposed to knocking off the oldest show. That would be nice.
> 
> Should I be unplugging my telephone line??


  This latest revision has slowed my Now Playing Screen to a Crawl. It takes minutes to refresh and remap screen and other changes take an inordinate amount of time. Went through this with last update and then it settled down but its now worse than ever.


----------

